# Donor mitochondria a step closer to being legalised



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

For those with mitochondrial disease, they are able to take the pronuclei from a fertilised egg, leaving the faulty mitochondria behind, and then inject that into a donor fertilised egg with healthy mitochondria from which the pronuclei has been removed. It's not legal here yet, but the HFEA is advising the government to support it. I just hope that with every small step they'll get closing to solving the other problems we have as well.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2296286/Plans-parent-IVF-babies-step-closer-fertility-watchdog-gives-ahead.html


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Saw that, it's a brilliant step forward. If we think the first IVF conceived baby was born only 35 years ago, and how many developments have been made since, I am hopeful for the future and how many new advancements we can make x


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

This sounds really exciting, can't believe how quickly IVF is moving forward these days


----------

